# Small cell frame size question



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I think I missed something. I have read on this forum that when useing small cell foundation, it is a good idea to trim the end bars down to 1.25". When I did this, I found that I will not have enough space between frames for the bees to get through.

True.

>Did I miss a step? Should I have trimmed the top bars as well?

It's probably a good idea, but I usually don't get it done. Once the comb is drawn you can space them out further with no real loss.

>Any way, what I have done is to trim new frames down to 1.31" or 1 5//16". This gives me between 3/16" and 1/4" of bee room.
Did I screw up, or will this be ok?

You can not trim them at all and the bees will do fine. They just seem more inclined to draw smaller cells with tighter spacing. So you have somewhat tighter spacing and they will be inclinded to draw somwhat smaller cells.







Most people don't bother to cut them down at all and it seems to work.


----------



## BillS (Feb 2, 2005)

Ok good. I am putting 11 frames in a box. Should I go back to 10 after they are drawn out?

Bill S


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You can. I don't. When the bees get regressed you may find they will get through that 3/16" space between the top bars better than they are now. Eventually, of course, you get fatter comb here and there from honey storage that sticks out and the ins and outs of things often force ten frame beekeepers to end up with 9 in a box. You may end up with ten anyway. If the space seems too small for you, you can space them out to ten, the only loss is that you could have had another frame of brood in the brood nest. You could also setup a table saw or use a router to shave another 1/16" off each side of the top bar if you like. I've never bothered.


----------

